# friend request



## vampire girl (Nov 22, 2010)

hey people what up i am vampire girl write back if you want to be my friend. :devil:


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice to meet you. There, now that you have a friend, you must spill your guts and tell us a little about yourself..lol.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'll be your friend if your EVIL !!!!! but if your not welcome anyway


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You might drain us of our blood, vampire girl.
If that IS your real name.

Welcome to HauntForum. Please tell us a little about your Halloween fun.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

sure, i'll be your friend...since i'm cold blooded i should be safe from you...so yeah, i'll be your friend...and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

